# Mini success



## Ophipity (Aug 11, 2013)

I have just done my weekly weigh-in and have lost 3lbs and 3cms from around my waist. Feel a bit more positive today.


----------



## Steff (Aug 11, 2013)

Ophipity thats good news, well done


----------



## trophywench (Aug 11, 2013)

Well done!

Weight loss is just like diabetes really - take baby steps and you actually get there quicker !


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2013)

Great news! Well done!


----------



## cherrycake (Aug 11, 2013)

Well done!  that's really good news!


----------

